# Maybe an inch in the Mount Washington Valley 12/15



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Maybe some snow tonight here in the Mount Washington valley tonight 12/15.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Nothing but black ice!!!!!*



Oshkosh;336634 said:


> Maybe some snow tonight here in the Mount Washington valley tonight 12/15.


What else is new ,nothing but black ice............in the 40's today...


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Oshkosh;336634 said:


> Maybe some snow tonight here in the Mount Washington valley tonight 12/15.


Just curious what area is referred to as the Washington valley. Is that like the 302 area which seems pretty flat, or is it more near the Maine border?

Not RT 112 I hope. 

Of course I use RT 112 as I have no idea how to spell the name of the road. LOL

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Oshkosh,

I was just up there at the beggining of the week at Attitash Mountain Village. Took a ride over to Town and Country to look at sleds. Anyway, I don't know if you have gone south on 16 in recent days but I took note that Ossipee had more snow on the ground than Mt. Washington Valley.:realmad:


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Pretty much Albany North....*



ThisIsMe;337092 said:


> Just curious what area is referred to as the Washington valley. Is that like the 302 area which seems pretty flat, or is it more near the Maine border?
> 
> Not RT 112 I hope.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Pretty much starts in Albany/Madison and heads north(National forest) Rt16/302...Route 112 you mean the Kanc?lol Everyone seems to pronounce it differently up here.
Still some skiing, but not allot.Maybe next week????


----------

